

Good stuff: memory management dot org - helwr
http://www.memorymanagement.org/bib/f.html

======
daeken
A better title for this would be "The Memory Management Reference:
Bibliography". That said, this is quite a good list.

------
xtacy
It's good, but quite often, I've faced the problem of an information overload,
where there are just too many things to read. How have you all tackled it?

~~~
mahmud
That's why I found it more fruitful to study entire compilers/projects,
instead of hunting down papers on memory management, code generation,
optimization, evaluation models, etc.

If you get into the "mind" of the project, you will be able to trace the
progression of ideas and see why things were done the way they were. I often
read peripheral papers on a given project because I tend to get the big
picture from those filler papers, usually written by the lead, and/or
coauthored with the entire team. The highly technical papers reserved for the
best and most specialized conferences usually skim the details and present the
most novel idea in its purest crystal form .. usually under length
restrictions and addressing a well prepared audience.

I recommend a beginner to memory management start with Wilson's Uniprocessor
Garbage Collection Techniques

ftp://ftp.cs.utexas.edu/pub/garbage/bigsurv.ps

Abstract:

<http://www.memorymanagement.org/bib/wil94.html>

~~~
xtacy
Thanks. Yes, that's why teachers will never be not-wanted. We need
experts/teachers who can cherry pick concepts and help us sift through the
maze.

Thanks for the link!

------
mahmud
I like it how Henry Baker just put a massive dent in the literature.

~~~
arohann
Hi, can you point us to the Henry Baker literature you mentioned? Thanks.

Edit : I found his page but am not sure which paper(s) you are specifically
referring to.

~~~
mahmud
<http://www.memorymanagement.org/bib/a.html#baker>

~~~
arohann
thx

